# Is plow going to be too big for truck?



## Redman7275 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi all, this is my first post to this site and I'm also relatively new to snow plowing. This will be my first year doing plowing while not working for a company, as my brother and I are trying to get our own business started. 

Anyways, with little knowledge we went and purchased a used fisher minute mount 8.5 HD 3 plug. The plow is in very good condition as are the hydrolics, etc. However my question is if this set up will be too big for our truck. We will be running an 04 Silverado 2500 (gas), 6ft bed, v8, quad cab.

From what I've read, this plow will most likely be over weight on the front axle (besides legally will this be damaging to the truck?). I've also read that the torsion ants should be tightened and weight added to rear end to even out the weight. Someone also suggested changing out the thermostat and the fan to prevent overheating. 

Any advice would result be appreciated. We are having the plow installed in a few days but if the auto shop has a decent used plow that's smaller should I look into making a trade? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The plow is going to be fine, heck you could run a heaver plow or wider plow.
I wouldn't recomend running anything narrower.

add some counter weight next to the talegate.
good luck


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Throw 600 pounds of ballast behind the axle, and have at it, you will be fine.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

My truck is identical to yours. Granted I haven't actually used the plow yet, the front end drops about an inch or so with my 8.5' meyer before ballast.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

You should be fine. I had a similar setup a while back. I added timbrens on the front of mine. Mine would overheat. Then I found out there was an updated fan clutch ACDelco part #15-4694. Never had a problem overheating after that.


----------

